# Hello!



## Hallsybull (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone!
My name is Tina.
I don't actually hace mice at the moment, but have researched them and have got everything else except the mice! I am finding it really hard to find and any breeders anywhere, let alone just in my area! I want them just as pets, but I want 3 different coloured/marked so that my children can tell them apart.
Does anybody know of any babies near me in Sidcup Kent???
Thankyou
Tina


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Tina!

Welcome to the forums!  I had the same problem as you - had the cage, the books, the info - and no meeces! I'm in Scotland but I hope you find some a bit closer to home soon!


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 18, 2010)

I've been looking all over for Mice and to me all the breeders seem to be in Kent, so you shouldn't have to look too far, next time I stumble across one I'll post the link here!

Now trying to find some in swindon is proving difficult too!


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  Good luck finding some mice.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------

